# Hh100



## Peanya

Curious who is doing this here. Just got my room booked, last year was overly hot, but I still had a blast.:thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly911

We are signed up! We've never done it before but we are training and looking forward to the challenge. BTW...the closest hotel we could find is almost 40 miles away.


----------



## Dray3573

DId it last year. Had a great time, set my PR for a century. Start early if they allow it like they did last year. You will want to finish as early in the day as possible. Stayed at the YMCA, not bad for $20. They keep it open after the ride so you can shower up before you start your trek back home. Check in early though so your not stuck in the racquet ball court.


----------



## Peanya

I'm staying in Vernon.


----------



## birdkid02

I am it is going to be my 1st century. Vernon is great town, LOL (I live there)


----------



## soonerrebel

Im doing it again this year and this is my 12TH year. I have been staying at the Howard Johnsons next to the convention center , its about a half a mile from the starting line. I always book the room before leaving from the previous year.


----------



## DCash

This is going to be my first HHH and I made the rookie mistake of not reserving a hotel room when I signed up for the ride. Anyone have space for two more on Friday?


----------



## Creakyknees

DCash said:


> This is going to be my first HHH and I made the rookie mistake of not reserving a hotel room when I signed up for the ride. Anyone have space for two more on Friday?


Always check for host housing. I've had great experiences doing that, way better than shelling out mercenary rates for a hotel.

Alternate Accomodations | Hotter'N Hell Hundred

"Host Homes will be available through the Chamber of Commerce and Industry. Beginning in July, we will take offers of available rooms from local property owners. Beginning August 1st we will play match maker and introduce riders to a local family or property owner who wants to help you compete in the HHH. This is truly hospitality at its best. Hundreds of host homes are available. Great host home experiences have resulted in long-term friendships and perpetual HHH accommodations. Call Marie Libby at 940-723-2741."


----------



## cycmike

I'm signed up for my first HHH. I intend to do the 100 MILES. Some of my riding buds just informed me that they will be doing the metric 100. WTF! Not sure if we have accomodations yet. Googling Vernon TX now...


----------



## Dray3573

Good luck. I stayed at the YMCA last year and it was fine for $20. Plus they kept it open after the ride so you could clean up after the ride before driving home.


----------



## King Arthur

We stay in Oklahoma each year. Too much trouble trying to get a room in Wichita Falls. Great event though and lots of support.


----------



## ChuckDiesel

Dray3573 said:


> Good luck. I stayed at the YMCA last year and it was fine for $20. Plus they kept it open after the ride so you could clean up after the ride before driving home.


Which one? I may try that.


----------



## Dray3573

Not sure which one, I thought there was only one and my buddy made the reservation.


----------



## arman77

Wife and I will be going down on the 23rd from Russellville, Arkansas for our 3rd HH100. Last year was my best time, started early and finished the 100 in 5:21, the 102.6 in 5:31, and stopped for a total of 13 minutes for a total time of 5:44. Goal was to finish before 12:00! Official time according to the timer chip of crossing the finish line... 11:59:59! 

We stay at Burkburnett at the KOA. We have a 5th wheel we pull down and camp, it is just 12 miles from the event center with easy on/off access to both! stayed there last time and met some great folks too!

Bruce


----------



## Bob Wade

I am doing it again this year. Must admit I am much slower than the rest of y'all; both time-wise and getting a place to stay. Just try to break six hours chip time, and at this time, no idea yet where I will stay. I have used host homes and hotels in the past ( last minute opening). Guess I will work on that next week!


----------



## intence

This is my first year, stupid question for those who have done it before, is packet pick-up the morning of the race?


----------



## arman77

You can get them anytime after the events center and trade show opens on Thursday at 3:00. That's when we get ours, less crowds and easier to look for good deals.

Bruce


----------



## new2rd

For those experienced HHH 100 riders, any advice for how early to show up or how to locate a group that is comparable to my pace? 

I've heard that the beginning can be challenging with so many cyclists, trying to find a good group can take 10-15 miles? It's my first century.


----------



## arman77

we generally get there between 5:30 and 6:00. We have a particular place that we park so we can get closer to the front. There is supposed to be a designated area where you line up according to your speed, Scorchers (less than 6 hours), Keepers (6 hours plus), and Hopefuls (forget the time frame on this one) we ride with the scorchers group.

At the beginning of the endurance ride, just about everyone in the main pack toward the front will be riding around 20 mph for at least the first 10 miles. The faster people will be passing on the left as they go on. You just have to be aware of your surroundings and pick a group that is riding at your pace and jump on the back. Now, here is the problem with that...

Some people do not like other people jumping on the back of their paceline... there was a guy last year that was an A__ to my wife because she drafted off of the back of the paceline he was in. What was funny about it was the fact that when the other guys in the line saw how he reacted to my wife being behind him, they ran off and left him. At a rest stop later they told my wife that the guy that was rude to her was not part of their group, and she could draft any time she wanted to.

I do not mind if people draft off of me, I am a bigger rider (6'5 and 270) so I am fun to draft off of. I had a group of riders last year pass me (as I decided to slow a little and rest at about 42 miles) and say, "thanks for the pull, we have been drafting off you for the last 13 miles"! 

if you have friend going it is good to ride in a group. Last year I just concentrated on riding my ride and did not draft off anyone or ride in a pace line... 

There will be plenty of chances for you to find someone or a group to ride with.

Bruce


----------



## new2rd

Thanks for the advice. I'm staying in Vernon, so I didn't want to wake up any earlier than necessary. I have at least one other person to ride with and we are both hoping for under 6 hrs. I've done rides with a few hundred, but wasn't sure how 10k plus would roll out. I'm not looking to hide, but being my first century I'm not looking to pull more than my share


----------



## King Arthur

new2rd said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'm staying in Vernon, so I didn't want to wake up any earlier than necessary. I have at least one other person to ride with and we are both hoping for under 6 hrs. I've done rides with a few hundred, but wasn't sure how 10k plus would roll out. I'm not looking to hide, but being my first century I'm not looking to pull more than my share


The faster groups are easy enough to join on and get moving. The first ten miles or so can be a bit sketcy due to all the folks (some will ride to the left and still be moving pretty slowly. I tend to stay to the left and hook on to a passing paceline. Just move from pace line to pace line. 
Keep in mind that once the route turns back toward Wichita Falls, the wind now becomes a head wind all the way in. Best to find a fairly large group to stay in, and out of the wind. Also keep in mind first timers, try not to be out past 2 p.m. It really gets pretty hot past that time, and can get pretty hard to ride in that heat. Good luck. See all you guys out there.


----------



## new2rd

Crap, I just saw on Bikereg that they want proof that I've completed a century in under 6 hrs to qualifiy as a scorcher. This is my first century and I plan on finishing well under 6 and want to find a group moving at 20+. Any way around this? I don't want to be stuck behind a few thousand.


----------



## Richd748

Live here in Wichita Falls for 2 years and road the 75 mile route on my mountain bike the past 2 years, upgraded to a road bike and will do the 100 miles this time.


----------



## King Arthur

new2rd said:


> Crap, I just saw on Bikereg that they want proof that I've completed a century in under 6 hrs to qualifiy as a scorcher. This is my first century and I plan on finishing well under 6 and want to find a group moving at 20+. Any way around this? I don't want to be stuck behind a few thousand.


With this many cyclists, how are they gonna figure this one out? (By the way, does it really matter... because folks will only start up the road a ways and skip the starting line entirely.)


----------



## southej

*place to stay for hhl 100*

Check out my add on craiigslist in Wichita Falls.I have a lake cabin 20miles away for the weekend. Search lake arrowhead vacation rentals and call me 817 657. 7861


----------



## texascyclist

Woohoo, can't wait. This will be my fourth. It has become a yearly tradition for me. 

Except for one, I have camped at the AG center. Any idea why they do not let campers camp inside the building anymore? I figure that if it is good enough for livestock, it should be alright for cyclists? Did an incident ruin it for all of us? :confused5:


----------



## Griffm3

I will be riding in my first HHH Century this weekend, and although I did the HHH 100K in 2009 I feel like I am coming into this with a big unknown. I have done a century in the past a few years ago but I am still a little bit skeptical how my body is going to react to the grind after mile 70 and beyond. good luck to all!


----------



## texascyclist

Just do it. You will be sorry after mile 70, but glad you did it after mile 100. :thumbsup:

I can't imagine doing the HH100 and not actually doing 100.


----------



## Firefly911

Griffm3 said:


> I will be riding in my first HHH Century this weekend, and although I did the HHH 100K in 2009 I feel like I am coming into this with a big unknown. I have done a century in the past a few years ago but I am still a little bit skeptical how my body is going to react to the grind after mile 70 and beyond. good luck to all!


We are in the same boat as you. I have no doubt we can do it though. Good luck! (can't wait!!)


----------



## texascyclist

It looks like there is a chance of isolated rain/thunderstorms. Has the ride gone on in the rain before?


----------



## ChuckDiesel

FYI, I called yesterday and got hooked up with host housing through the WF Chamber of Commerce. If anybody still needs a place to stay, they have a few more available. I was originally planning on staying at the YMCA in a sleeping bag. Now I will be sleeping in a queen bed with some very nice folks just outside of town for no charge (although I will bring a small gift as a thank you).


----------



## codytaylor

Rained last night. Streets are wet for the crits


----------



## pedalruns

Did the 100 route yesterday, was brutal with that wind.. managed to come in a little over 5 hours, pretty happy with that for me in those conditions. Coming down that last headwind stretch looked like triage.. riders were stopped all over the place and trailers full of riders getting a ride back to the start! Congrats to all who were out there yesterday!

Not sure I liked the new course (it was a little short as well).. Once the shorter rides merged into the 100 mile, things were very crowded on the road and you had a mix of slower and faster which just didn't make for safe riding when there are SO many, most rally's this isn't a problem.. I know it isn't a race, but many who do the 100 rally are trying for a good time. Also, some of the new roads were pretty rough, one section was chip n seal on steriods!

But on the good side the Army base was pretty cool, which is why they changed the course and I'm glad I was able to ride thru that, but I hope they change it back.


----------



## new2rd

It was an Air Force base, Sheppard AFB... Not Army! The base did a great job of setting aircraft out on display for some photo ops and having all the Airmen in their PT gear cheering everyone on. Great idea for HH100 to give cyclists an opportunity to ride through a base.


----------



## new2rd

Speaking of Army, I had to laugh at all the water bottles that were getting launched like mortars. I lost one bottle myself, another rider I was with lost 3 bottles. I guess the roads were a bit rough.


----------



## pedalruns

new2rd said:


> It was an Air Force base, Sheppard AFB... Not Army! The base did a great job of setting aircraft out on display for some photo ops and having all the Airmen in their PT gear cheering everyone on. Great idea for HH100 to give cyclists an opportunity to ride through a base.


Oops, sorry... Yes Air Force Base!! The aircraft were very cool and the wall of noise.


----------



## cycmike

Water bottles everywhere and people knew they were falling off and just left them. Also saw lots of lids without bottles attached...?

I heard one account that over 14000 riders registered. The roads were thick with the full spectrum of riders and equipment. 

I thought it was easier (not easy, but easier) than the Austin to Shiner ride since there was more tailwind and crosswinds. All my riding buds but one turned off for the 100k. When I saw him again, he was laid out on a stretcher at rest stop 8! I goosed him and he finished with me. I'm glad I stuck it out. We got the bragging rights.


----------



## Creakyknees

Our hosts have been hosting / working the HHH for 20 years now, and so we got to hear some great stories from past years. Apparently this really was one of the windier editions. I know the racing was extremely tough, lots of shattered packs. 

Best part for me was the giant post-race Shiner, sitting in the shade behind the MPEC with the guys, staring at the Michelob Ultra booth babes.


----------



## new2rd

cycmike said:


> Water bottles everywhere and people knew they were falling off and just left them. Also saw lots of lids without bottles attached...?


Of course they left them, there were thousands of bicycles. Most of the places I saw bottles, it would have been dangerous to turn around and get them.


----------



## Firefly911

The last 15-20 miles was horribly windy and riding along the highway wasn't the most fun either but it was worth it and we finished! (leg cramps almost took me out near the end though...wow!!) We will be back next year.


----------



## new2rd

Firefly911 said:


> The last 15-20 miles was horribly windy and riding along the highway wasn't the most fun either but it was worth it and we finished! (leg cramps almost took me out near the end though...wow!!) We will be back next year.


The wind wasn't a factor since I was crawling at 10 mph for the last 21 miles due to cramps.


----------



## Big Red Bianchi

*Love/Hate this one.....*

I don’t know why I do this ride every year. It’s ridiculously crowded, ugly, far away from my house, usually painful, almost always mechanical problems. I saw literally hundreds of people on the side of the road changing flats, and literally thousands waiting for or in the SAG trucks. 

New route is not that great with some bad pavement and REALLY MESSY REALLY CROWDED rest stops. Most of the roads at the rest stops were simply parking lots. Cars parked in the road. Bikes parked in the road. Thousands of people blocking the road. And the stops are usually a muddy, crowded mess. 

The last twenty miles straight into a howling headwind was terrible! Even the consumer show isn’t that hot. A couple bike shops bring a ton of stuff, but if I wanted that, I’d simply go to those shops. Other than that there’s not really that much at the show to get excited about…. 

Two highlights though: 1. The incredible men and women at the base. This is one of the most touching moments, being greeted like that, and 2. When I’m done, I can say ‘yeah, I did the hundred. AND FINISHED!’ But every year I tell myself I probably won’t be back the next year, and sure enough, the next year comes, and there I am, dodging all the knuckleheads at the start. UGH!


----------



## millerasm

rode the 100 this year, like the new route minus the wind.. rest stops were ok, the consumer show was ok, i think the need some new people though, maybe get some bigger company, do it something like interbike. i rode the 100 in 5:19 so i beat my last year time, next year gonna try and beat the 5 hour mark.


----------



## arman77

Well my HH100 did not go as planned! We pulled the camper down and camped at the KOA at Burkburnett same as last year and had a great time up until the ride. Evidently my heart went into Atrial Fibulation Thursday night, I did a 20 leg stretch ride Friday and thought it was the wind and humidity that slowed me down. Before the ride and during the ride up until the 20 mile rest area when my wife caught up with me (very surprized she was) and made stop and get checked. They sent me to the main medical tent at the finish line and they sent me to the hospital. 

Wife finished the 100 miles (big accomplishment for her after fracturing her scapula last September in the Big Dam Bridge Ride) and I was proud of her with the wind and all! She came and stayed with me at the hospital and on Sunday they shocked (Cardioversion) me back into normal rhythm. We stayed an extra night just to rest before the 6 hour drive home. Right now all is well Cardiologist told me to keep riding and exercising as normal... or as normal as I can be... ;-) 

I will be back next year to beat my 5:21 time from the year before!

Bruce


----------



## Firefly911

Wow...sorry that happened to you Bruce. I'm glad your doing better and plan on riding the HHH again next year. Congrats to your wife for finishing the 100! It was a major accomplishment especially with the strong wind.


----------



## pedalruns

arman77 said:


> Well my HH100 did not go as planned! We pulled the camper down and camped at the KOA at Burkburnett same as last year and had a great time up until the ride. Evidently my heart went into Atrial Fibulation Thursday night, I did a 20 leg stretch ride Friday and thought it was the wind and humidity that slowed me down. Before the ride and during the ride up until the 20 mile rest area when my wife caught up with me (very surprized she was) and made stop and get checked. They sent me to the main medical tent at the finish line and they sent me to the hospital.
> 
> Wife finished the 100 miles (big accomplishment for her after fracturing her scapula last September in the Big Dam Bridge Ride) and I was proud of her with the wind and all! She came and stayed with me at the hospital and on Sunday they shocked (Cardioversion) me back into normal rhythm. We stayed an extra night just to rest before the 6 hour drive home. Right now all is well Cardiologist told me to keep riding and exercising as normal... or as normal as I can be... ;-)
> 
> I will be back next year to beat my 5:21 time from the year before!
> 
> Bruce


Wow... glad you are ok!!


----------

